# كتاب Production Engineering Handbook بأجزائه السبعة



## NOC_engineer (1 يناير 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كتاب Production Engineering Handbook بأجزائه السبعة وكما يلي:
الجزء الأول بعنوان *General Engineering *يمكنكم تحميله من هنا
الجزء الثاني بعنوان *Drilling Engineering *يمكنكم تحميله من هنا
الجزء الثالث بعنوان *Facilities and Construction Engineering *يمكنكم تحميله من هنا
الجزء الرابع بعنوان *Production Operations Engineering* يمكنكم تحميله من هنا
الجزء الخامس بعنوان *Reservoir Engineering and Petrophysics* يمكنكم تحميله من هنا
الجزء السادس بعنوان *Emerging and Peripheral Technologies* يمكنكم تحميله من هنا
الجزء السابع بعنوان *Indexes and Standards* يمكنكم تحميله من هنا

في حالة توقف أي رابط .. ارجو تبليغي ليتم تصليحه إن شاء الله.


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (1 يناير 2016)

حفظك الله ورعاك بارك الله فيك


----------



## NOC_engineer (1 يناير 2016)

غيث هادي عباس علي قال:


> حفظك الله ورعاك بارك الله فيك


وبك بارك الله أخي الكريم


----------



## AMEER2006 (2 فبراير 2016)

بارك الله بك - لم نستطيع تنزيل الملفات للاسف هناك مشكلة ومالطريقة ؟


----------



## NOC_engineer (6 فبراير 2016)

AMEER2006 قال:


> بارك الله بك - لم نستطيع تنزيل الملفات للاسف هناك مشكلة ومالطريقة ؟


أخي العزيز .. الروابط شغالة وقد تم فحصها للتو .


----------



## yemenfalcon (5 فبراير 2019)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله . الروابط لاتعمل . من فضلك حمل الروابط مرة اخرى وجزاك الله خير .


----------



## AMRYD (8 فبراير 2019)

*Amryd*



NOC_engineer قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> كتاب Production Engineering Handbook بأجزائه السبعة وكما يلي:
> الجزء الأول بعنوان *General Engineering *يمكنكم تحميله من هنا
> الجزء الثاني بعنوان *Drilling Engineering *يمكنكم تحميله من هنا
> ...



السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خيرا"
اخى يرجى إعاده الروابط مع ألأخد فى الأعتبار التالى:-







ا


----------



## NOC_engineer (10 فبراير 2019)

*روابط الأجزاء السبعة محدثة بتأريخ 10-2-2019*

السلام عليكم 
الأجزاء السبعة للكتاب كلها في مكان واحد:
https://www.4shared.com/minifolder/Wh2HheM3/Petroleum_Engineering_Handbook.html?woHeader=1


----------



## AMRYD (12 فبراير 2019)

*Amryd*

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم 


لأتزال الروابط لاتعمل و الموقع يغلق بال*eset* 

نرجوا إعاده الروابط.


----------



## NOC_engineer (12 فبراير 2019)

AMRYD قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم
> 
> 
> لأتزال الروابط لاتعمل و الموقع يغلق بال*eset*
> ...


الروابط الأخيرة تعمل وبشكل صحيح.
الرجاء التأكد قبل التعليق.


----------

